# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Kind met loopoor (2 weken)

## linda tak

Hallo,

Mijn dochter heeft nu 2 weken last van een loopoor. Begonnen met een nacht van erge pijn. Daarna een dag goed ziek en daarna werd de pijn beter. Wel naar de dokter geweest en zeheeft trafloxal gekregen. Maar haar oor blijft maar lopen. Wat nu? 
Wij gaan ook bijna op vakantie en dan wordt het zwembad weer erg aantrekkelijk. Ik heb wel een oordop laten maken maar duwt dat die prut dan weer niet het oor in?? 
Hopelijk heeft er iemand een goede tip!

----------


## Petra717

Het is alleem maar goed dat t oor loopt met de trafloxal... Trafloxal zorgt er nml voor dat t de verkeerde (ontstekings) bacterien eruit komen... Jah en zwemme lijkt me niet zo verstandig... en anders zou ik even langs een hoortoestellen zaak gaan en zwemdopjes op te laten meten... kosten ong 9,95 p.stuk... 
T duwt de troep er niet weer in, ma houdt t wel op... dus niet te lang zwemmen na t zwemmen (al weer in de kleren) even 1 druppel in t oor en even op zij... en dan schoonmaken met wattenstaafjes.. dan kan t geen kwaad...

Weet ik uit eigen ervaring: ik heb van jongs af aan al chronische oorontsteking en looporen... 

Succes en fijne vakantie!

----------


## Petra717

@ linda tak, 

Hoe gaat het nu met uw dochter?

Groetjes,
petra

----------

